# Pork Brine Question



## bandbtv (Mar 15, 2016)

This is our first time with hams and bacon in a brine in the basement. After 14 days the brine looks cloudy.  My partner here says he thinks it's just some fat rising to the surface.... my concern is that it might have gone bad... i.e. was the tempo cool enough/bins clean enough etc. Any thoughts out there? Thanks so much.


----------



## tropics (Mar 15, 2016)

BandBTV said:


> This is our first time with hams and bacon in a brine in the basement. After 14 days the brine looks cloudy.  My partner here says he thinks it's just some fat rising to the surface.... my concern is that it might have gone bad... i.e. was the tempo cool enough/bins clean enough etc. Any thoughts out there? Thanks so much.


What brine recipe did you use?

pics would help

What temp was the fridge

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 15, 2016)

You have cure #1 or TQ in it right?

Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 15, 2016)

Somewhat cloudy is normal as meat proteins and fats come out. You can also get Ropy Brine that is cloudy, slimey and forms ropes of goo when stirred and you lift the spoon. Not an huge deal but requires you dump the brine, wash the meat and container well and make a new brine. If the whole deal went south, your Nose will let you know...JJ


----------

